# Browning on Paph new leaf



## J.Green17 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello attached are some images of browning spots found on my paph leaf this morning (did not notice this over the weekend when I was watering) The entire new growth has developed under my care, and the "browning" as seemed to happen over night. Also attached is an image of an older leaf on the older plant. The damage was already present upon receiving the orchid. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!

HR- 60-80%
Temp- around 70 
Lighting- artificial grow light


----------



## monocotman (Jan 12, 2021)

I am not a paph expert but it looks like old mechanical damage, maybe in transit. Not something to be too worried about,
David


----------



## J.Green17 (Jan 12, 2021)

monocotman said:


> I am not a paph expert but it looks like old mechanical damage, maybe in transit. Not something to be too worried about,
> David


Thank you for your input about the older leaf!! I was figuring the same thing.

However I am a little more concerned about the development of the new leaf. Which has happened under my care. Towards the end of the leaf you can see slight browning and is visible on both sides.


----------



## Ray (Jan 12, 2021)

Provide some details about your watering and feeding habits.


----------



## J.Green17 (Jan 12, 2021)

Ray said:


> Provide some details about your watering and feeding habits.



I water with distilled water (I do not have too many orchids in my collection) I water about once a week and fertilize every other week with MSU or Peters Cal mag. I use a 1/4tsp per gallon


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 13, 2021)

trauma, I think


----------



## Ray (Jan 13, 2021)

The plant looks pretty healthy, and unless your growing conditions are allowing the potting medium to be totally dry in between waterings, I'd not worry about it.


----------



## J.Green17 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ray said:


> The plant looks pretty healthy, and unless your growing conditions are allowing the potting medium to be totally dry in between waterings, I'd not worry about it.


Ray, I think that may be it, I do tend to lean towards waiting a day or two if I am unsure about watering- in fear of over watering. Thank you! I will have to revisit cultural needs.


----------



## Ray (Jan 13, 2021)

Many paphs grow with their roots spread far and wide in leaf little accumulated on the forest floor. In my experience while camping, that tends to stay damp pretty much continuously, but rarely - or only for a brief time - soaked. If you can mimic that, I think the plants will thrive.


----------



## J.Green17 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ray said:


> Many paphs grow with their roots spread far and wide in leaf little accumulated on the forest floor. In my experience while camping, that tends to stay damp pretty much continuously, but rarely - or only for a brief time - soaked. If you can mimic that, I think the plants will thrive.



Ray, thank you for your wisdom! I have read many of your comments on other posts and always takes away valuable information!!!


----------



## Ray (Jan 13, 2021)

J.Green17 said:


> Ray, thank you for your wisdom! I have read many of your comments on other posts and always takes away valuable information!!!


Hah!

Thank you, but take everything you read with a large grain of salt!


----------

